# I guess I'll be painting birdhouses for awhile.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2019)

My son just got an order to make a couple hundred door jams in his cabinetry shop. Having so many nice pieces of mostly primed wood left he turned some of them into birdhouses and brought them home for me to paint.

I still have to prime the edges and decorate them. I'll probably wait until the winter to do the job. It will be a nice project for when the snow flies.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2019)

You two are amazing!


----------



## jujube (May 22, 2019)

That looks like so much fun!  I'm inspired now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2019)

Those birdhouses look so cute Ruth, nice that you're going to help your son by painting them, you are the one for the job, you do such good work, you're very talented.


----------



## Ronni (May 23, 2019)

Wow!  My daughter would love one of those, she's such a bird nerd.  Do you have an online outlet for them?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2019)

Thanks everyone. My son knows I can't resist a project and throwing out perfectly good scraps of wood is unthinkable. Ronni we have a lot of big trees in out yard and I'm going to hang all of them. I might even personalize a couple for gifts at Christmas.  





Ronni said:


> Wow!  My daughter would love one of those, she's such a bird nerd.  Do you have an online outlet for them?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)

Those should make lovely Christmas gifts Ruth!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 31, 2019)

Too bad I live too far, I would come to help Looks like fun.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 31, 2019)

I hope you will post more pics as you finish them, Ruth.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2019)

How nice to have a project you and your son are working on together. 
It's nice that you have a lot of trees to hang them in 
so you don't have to let go of them if you become attached. 
You'll have a lot of happy little baby birds to enjoy come spring!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2019)

What a nice project for you Ruth! The birds will love you.

There's lots of painted birdhouse ideas on Pinterest-


----------

